
Satellite Radio - mbrubeck
http://dolske.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/satellite-radio/
======
th0ma5
Months of fun so far for me with the RTL-SDR. I had hoped to get an actuating
satellite antenna setup by now but hopefully soon.

~~~
lutorm
I got one, too, and I've been reading up on various modulation schemes (signal
processing isn't exactly my strong side) to figure out how to decode 978MHz
UAT transmissions. Does anyone know a good resource for learning communication
stuff for people literate in math and physics but ignorant about
communications techniques in general?

